# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Phòng vé máy bay tại Hà Nội, vé giá rẻ tết 2014 lh 0966 072 501

## phuonganhsaomoitravel

*PHÒNG VÉ MÁY BAY ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Add: 365, Bạch Đằng, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội*
*Tel: (+84-4) 3998 1323 Fax: (+84-4) 3831 0049*
*Hotline: 0966 072 501*
*Email:** datvemaybaygiare.vn@gmail.com*
*Website: www.datvemaybaygiare.vn* 

Phòng vé máy bay *Ánh Sao Mới* là đại lý cung cấp vé chính thức của tất cả các hãng hàng không, trực tiếp đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé trên tất cả các chặng bay trong nước và quốc tế của: *Vietnam Airlines*, Jetstar Pacific, Air Mekong, *Vietjet air*, Qatar Airways, Aeroflot,  Air Asia , Tiger Airways, China Southern Airlines, Thai Airways, Japan Airlines, Air France, Lufthansa, All Nippon Airways, China Eastern Airlines, Eva Air, LOT Polish Airlines, Malaysia Airlines, Singapore Airlines, Korean Air,United Airlines, ....... 
*Phòng vé Ánh Sao Mới* nhận cung cấp vé 24/24 tất cả các ngày trong tuần kể cả ngày lễ, thứ 7 và chủ nhật. 
Với việc hỗ trợ tối đa cho khách hàng chúng tôi đưa ra 3 hình thức thanh toán cho quý khách lựa chọn:

*Hình Thức 1: Thanh toán và lấy vé trực tiếp tại đại lý :* 
      Quý khách có thể đến trực tiếp địa chỉ của *Phòng vé Ánh Sao Mới* để thanh toán và lấy vé.

*Hình Thức 2: Thanh toán và lấy vé Online*
    Quý khách đặt vé rồi chuyển khoản cho *Phòng vé Ánh Sao Mới* qua các tài khoản. Quý khách sẽ nhận được vé ngay sau khi *Phòng vé Ánh Sao Mới* nhận được tiền trong tài khoản.

*Hình Thức 3: Thanh toán và lấy vé tại nhà .*
     Với hình thức đặc biệt này bạn không phải mất thời gian đi lại chỉ cần gọi điện thoại tới nhân viên của *Phòng vé Ánh Sao Mới* sẽ mang vé đến tận nhà của Quý khách. (+ 30.000đ/vé – số lượng trên 5 vé được miễn phí giao vé).

*Trung tâm hộ trợ đặt vé 24/24h:** 0966 072 501*

*HÃY GỌI NGAY CHO CHÚNG TÔI HOẶC LƯU  SỐ ĐT KHI BẠN CÓ NHU CẦU!*

*TẤT CẢ MỌI VẤN ĐỀ VỀ VÉ CỦA QUÝ KHÁCH ĐỀU CÓ GIẢI PHÁP THƯC HIỆN!*

----------


## phuonganhsaomoitravel

*Phòng vé máy bay tại Hà Nội, vé giá rẻ tết 2014 lh 0966 072 501*

*PHÒNG VÉ MÁY BAY ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Add: 365, Bạch Đằng, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội*
*Tel: (+84-4) 3998 1323 Fax: (+84-4) 3831 0049*
*Hotline: 0966 072 501*
*Email:** datvemaybaygiare.vn@gmail.com*
*Website: www.datvemaybaygiare.vn* 

Phòng vé máy bay *Ánh Sao Mới* là đại lý cung cấp vé chính thức của tất cả các hãng hàng không, trực tiếp đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé trên tất cả các chặng bay trong nước và quốc tế của: *Vietnam Airlines*, Jetstar Pacific, Air Mekong, *Vietjet air*, Qatar Airways, Aeroflot, Air Asia , Tiger Airways, China Southern Airlines, Thai Airways, Japan Airlines, Air France, Lufthansa, All Nippon Airways, China Eastern Airlines, Eva Air, LOT Polish Airlines, Malaysia Airlines, Singapore Airlines, Korean Air,United Airlines, ....... 
*Phòng vé Ánh Sao Mới* nhận cung cấp vé 24/24 tất cả các ngày trong tuần kể cả ngày lễ, thứ 7 và chủ nhật. 
Với việc hỗ trợ tối đa cho khách hàng chúng tôi đưa ra 3 hình thức thanh toán cho quý khách lựa chọn:

*Hình Thức 1: Thanh toán và lấy vé trực tiếp tại đại lý :*
Quý khách có thể đến trực tiếp địa chỉ của *Phòng vé Ánh Sao Mới* để thanh toán và lấy vé.

*Hình Thức 2: Thanh toán và lấy vé Online*
Quý khách đặt vé rồi chuyển khoản cho *Phòng vé Ánh Sao Mới* qua các tài khoản. Quý khách sẽ nhận được vé ngay sau khi *Phòng vé Ánh Sao Mới* nhận được tiền trong tài khoản.

*Hình Thức 3: Thanh toán và lấy vé tại nhà .*
Với hình thức đặc biệt này bạn không phải mất thời gian đi lại chỉ cần gọi điện thoại tới nhân viên của *Phòng vé Ánh Sao Mới* sẽ mang vé đến tận nhà của Quý khách. (+ 30.000đ/vé – số lượng trên 5 vé được miễn phí giao vé).

*Trung tâm hộ trợ đặt vé 24/24h:** 0966 072 501*

*HÃY GỌI NGAY CHO CHÚNG TÔI HOẶC LƯU SỐ ĐT KHI BẠN CÓ NHU CẦU!*

*TẤT CẢ MỌI VẤN ĐỀ VỀ VÉ CỦA QUÝ KHÁCH ĐỀU CÓ GIẢI PHÁP THƯC HIỆN!*

----------


## phuonganhsaomoitravel

*Phòng vé máy bay tại Hà Nội, vé giá rẻ tết 2014 lh 0966 072 501*

*PHÒNG VÉ MÁY BAY ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Add: 365, Bạch Đằng, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội*
*Tel: (+84-4) 3998 1323 Fax: (+84-4) 3831 0049*
*Hotline: 0966 072 501*
*Email:** datvemaybaygiare.vn@gmail.com*
*Website: www.datvemaybaygiare.vn* 

Phòng vé máy bay *Ánh Sao Mới* là đại lý cung cấp vé chính thức của tất cả các hãng hàng không, trực tiếp đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé trên tất cả các chặng bay trong nước và quốc tế của: *Vietnam Airlines*, Jetstar Pacific, Air Mekong, *Vietjet air*, Qatar Airways, Aeroflot, Air Asia , Tiger Airways, China Southern Airlines, Thai Airways, Japan Airlines, Air France, Lufthansa, All Nippon Airways, China Eastern Airlines, Eva Air, LOT Polish Airlines, Malaysia Airlines, Singapore Airlines, Korean Air,United Airlines, ....... 
*Phòng vé Ánh Sao Mới* nhận cung cấp vé 24/24 tất cả các ngày trong tuần kể cả ngày lễ, thứ 7 và chủ nhật. 
Với việc hỗ trợ tối đa cho khách hàng chúng tôi đưa ra 3 hình thức thanh toán cho quý khách lựa chọn:

*Hình Thức 1: Thanh toán và lấy vé trực tiếp tại đại lý :*
Quý khách có thể đến trực tiếp địa chỉ của *Phòng vé Ánh Sao Mới* để thanh toán và lấy vé.

*Hình Thức 2: Thanh toán và lấy vé Online*
Quý khách đặt vé rồi chuyển khoản cho *Phòng vé Ánh Sao Mới* qua các tài khoản. Quý khách sẽ nhận được vé ngay sau khi *Phòng vé Ánh Sao Mới* nhận được tiền trong tài khoản.

*Hình Thức 3: Thanh toán và lấy vé tại nhà .*
Với hình thức đặc biệt này bạn không phải mất thời gian đi lại chỉ cần gọi điện thoại tới nhân viên của *Phòng vé Ánh Sao Mới* sẽ mang vé đến tận nhà của Quý khách. (+ 30.000đ/vé – số lượng trên 5 vé được miễn phí giao vé).

*Trung tâm hộ trợ đặt vé 24/24h:** 0966 072 501*

*HÃY GỌI NGAY CHO CHÚNG TÔI HOẶC LƯU SỐ ĐT KHI BẠN CÓ NHU CẦU!*

*TẤT CẢ MỌI VẤN ĐỀ VỀ VÉ CỦA QUÝ KHÁCH ĐỀU CÓ GIẢI PHÁP THƯC HIỆN!*

----------


## phuonganhsaomoitravel

*Phòng vé máy bay tại Hà Nội, vé giá rẻ tết 2014 lh 0966 072 501**PHÒNG VÉ MÁY BAY ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Add: 365, Bạch Đằng, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội*
*Tel: (+84-4) 3998 1323 Fax: (+84-4) 3831 0049*
*Hotline: 0966 072 501*
*Email:** datvemaybaygiare.vn@gmail.com*
*Website: www.datvemaybaygiare.vn* 

Phòng vé máy bay *Ánh Sao Mới* là đại lý cung cấp vé chính thức của tất cả các hãng hàng không, trực tiếp đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé trên tất cả các chặng bay trong nước và quốc tế của: *Vietnam Airlines*, Jetstar Pacific, Air Mekong, *Vietjet air*, Qatar Airways, Aeroflot, Air Asia , Tiger Airways, China Southern Airlines, Thai Airways, Japan Airlines, Air France, Lufthansa, All Nippon Airways, China Eastern Airlines, Eva Air, LOT Polish Airlines, Malaysia Airlines, Singapore Airlines, Korean Air,United Airlines, ....... 
*Phòng vé Ánh Sao Mới* nhận cung cấp vé 24/24 tất cả các ngày trong tuần kể cả ngày lễ, thứ 7 và chủ nhật. 
Với việc hỗ trợ tối đa cho khách hàng chúng tôi đưa ra 3 hình thức thanh toán cho quý khách lựa chọn:

*Hình Thức 1: Thanh toán và lấy vé trực tiếp tại đại lý :*
Quý khách có thể đến trực tiếp địa chỉ của *Phòng vé Ánh Sao Mới* để thanh toán và lấy vé.

*Hình Thức 2: Thanh toán và lấy vé Online*
Quý khách đặt vé rồi chuyển khoản cho *Phòng vé Ánh Sao Mới* qua các tài khoản. Quý khách sẽ nhận được vé ngay sau khi *Phòng vé Ánh Sao Mới* nhận được tiền trong tài khoản.

*Hình Thức 3: Thanh toán và lấy vé tại nhà .*
Với hình thức đặc biệt này bạn không phải mất thời gian đi lại chỉ cần gọi điện thoại tới nhân viên của *Phòng vé Ánh Sao Mới* sẽ mang vé đến tận nhà của Quý khách. (+ 30.000đ/vé – số lượng trên 5 vé được miễn phí giao vé).

*Trung tâm hộ trợ đặt vé 24/24h:** 0966 072 501*

*HÃY GỌI NGAY CHO CHÚNG TÔI HOẶC LƯU SỐ ĐT KHI BẠN CÓ NHU CẦU!*

*TẤT CẢ MỌI VẤN ĐỀ VỀ VÉ CỦA QUÝ KHÁCH ĐỀU CÓ GIẢI PHÁP THƯC HIỆN!*

----------


## phuonganhsaomoitravel

*Phòng vé máy bay tại Hà Nội, vé giá rẻ tết 2014 lh 0966 072 501*
*PHÒNG VÉ MÁY BAY ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Add: 365, Bạch Đằng, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội*
*Tel: (+84-4) 3998 1323 Fax: (+84-4) 3831 0049*
*Hotline: 0966 072 501*
*Email:** datvemaybaygiare.vn@gmail.com*
*Website: www.datvemaybaygiare.vn* 

Phòng vé máy bay *Ánh Sao Mới* là đại lý cung cấp vé chính thức của tất cả các hãng hàng không, trực tiếp đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé trên tất cả các chặng bay trong nước và quốc tế của: *Vietnam Airlines*, Jetstar Pacific, Air Mekong, *Vietjet air*, Qatar Airways, Aeroflot, Air Asia , Tiger Airways, China Southern Airlines, Thai Airways, Japan Airlines, Air France, Lufthansa, All Nippon Airways, China Eastern Airlines, Eva Air, LOT Polish Airlines, Malaysia Airlines, Singapore Airlines, Korean Air,United Airlines, ....... 
*Phòng vé Ánh Sao Mới* nhận cung cấp vé 24/24 tất cả các ngày trong tuần kể cả ngày lễ, thứ 7 và chủ nhật. 
Với việc hỗ trợ tối đa cho khách hàng chúng tôi đưa ra 3 hình thức thanh toán cho quý khách lựa chọn:

*Hình Thức 1: Thanh toán và lấy vé trực tiếp tại đại lý :*
Quý khách có thể đến trực tiếp địa chỉ của *Phòng vé Ánh Sao Mới* để thanh toán và lấy vé.

*Hình Thức 2: Thanh toán và lấy vé Online*
Quý khách đặt vé rồi chuyển khoản cho *Phòng vé Ánh Sao Mới* qua các tài khoản. Quý khách sẽ nhận được vé ngay sau khi *Phòng vé Ánh Sao Mới* nhận được tiền trong tài khoản.

*Hình Thức 3: Thanh toán và lấy vé tại nhà .*
Với hình thức đặc biệt này bạn không phải mất thời gian đi lại chỉ cần gọi điện thoại tới nhân viên của *Phòng vé Ánh Sao Mới* sẽ mang vé đến tận nhà của Quý khách. (+ 30.000đ/vé – số lượng trên 5 vé được miễn phí giao vé).

*Trung tâm hộ trợ đặt vé 24/24h:** 0966 072 501*

*HÃY GỌI NGAY CHO CHÚNG TÔI HOẶC LƯU SỐ ĐT KHI BẠN CÓ NHU CẦU!*

*TẤT CẢ MỌI VẤN ĐỀ VỀ VÉ CỦA QUÝ KHÁCH ĐỀU CÓ GIẢI PHÁP THƯC HIỆN!*


[/QUOTE]

----------

